# neighborhood



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

hi guys 
we have rented a flat for 2 weeks with the option for a long term let should we like it
it is located between av. del mediterraneo and calle genova. 
i have a few questions
1- what neighborhood is this considered to be: arenal or port???
2- is this a good, safe neighborhood
3- are there any good restaurants within walking distance
4- are there any good supermarkets within walking distance
5- we have a boy who will be about 1 when we get there in january, are there any good mama and toddler groups near there? or does anyone live near by and want to meet up for coffee etc.
6- is there a park or anywhere i can go for walks and play time with the baby?
7- as far as taxis go what is the average cost for a short 5-10 minute trip as we wont be purchasing a car until about april probably and to that end how does that work with car seats? can you ask for a taxi to come with one or do i have to lug mine all around town wherever i go??

any info you think might be handy to know when we get there would be much appreciated!!!

cheers!!
Victoria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

- &


Vcgj527 said:


> hi guys
> we have rented a flat for 2 weeks with the option for a long term let should we like it
> it is located between av. del mediterraneo and calle genova.
> i have a few questions
> ...


in Jávea???


that's between the port & the Arenal - the 'Arenal' area tends to be when you get past the canal - it's not really the port nor the Arenal!!

yes, that's a safe neighbourhood - what's the name of the urb?

walking distance - nearer to the Arenal - tons of restaurants there & play areas on the beach - there are plenty of places along there where you can have a coffee

walk towards the port on Avda Augusta - you'll find Mercadona - imo the best supermarket in Jávea - also almost next door there's the best farmacia in Jávea run by Toni who speaks really good English

there's a mums & tots at L'Ancora, that's near the Arenal & has a softplay/ball pit for little ones

taxis charge a minimum of 5€ something - that's about a 5 min trip!!


here's a linkto a local fb group https://www.facebook.com/groups/jaspas/ - lots of people there with lots of local info


----------



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

xabia chic you are as ever a life saver!!!
thank you so much for your help!!!
youre the best!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vcgj527 said:


> xabia chic you are as ever a life saver!!!
> thank you so much for your help!!!
> youre the best!


¡no hay de que!


----------



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

dont know the whole address this is the link to google maps from the rental agent
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...0&ll=38.781025,0.185995&spn=0.002927,0.005284


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vcgj527 said:


> dont know the whole address this is the link to google maps from the rental agent
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...0&ll=38.781025,0.185995&spn=0.002927,0.005284


if it's the block I think it is they're quite old - I might be wrong though 

the area itself is fine - I used to live in the next street - but if I'm right you'll probably want to move out of the building itself


----------



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

We'll make a decision when we get there I guess, fell free to let us know about any greats flats available in late January!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vcgj527 said:


> We'll make a decision when we get there I guess, fell free to let us know about any greats flats available in late January!


there will be tons - just ask on that fb group - you'll be inundated!!

lots of the agents are members - PM me if you get in touch with any & I'll give you the nod (or otherwise  )


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Using the link you posted drag the orange man symbol on the left of the map to the road (coloured blue or with purple borders) by the beach and you will enter "street view" and you can see the building and, if you wish progress along the road to see what else is around.

You can do similar with any area that Google have taken their camera car, check out shops, restaurants and areas in general. It is also great if you are going somewhere new and want to be aware of the roads and the junctioon where you wish to turn off. Just download Google Earth onto your computer and you can go anywhere!


----------



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

xabiachic- as per your earlier post i have started looking for other flats should the short term let be less than ideal as you predict- how practical would it be to move into a flat in jesus pobre? we will be getting a car in april but until then would be reliant on taxis and buses this is the place we're interested in: Apartment in Javea - To Let €450 monthly - REF:AVR 3084 - Alta Villas

we think it covers everything we need internet phone air con etc for not a crazy price but will it be worth the hassle of not being in the city centre?

any advice much appreciated cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vcgj527 said:


> xabiachic- as per your earlier post i have started looking for other flats should the short term let be less than ideal as you predict- how practical would it be to move into a flat in jesus pobre? we will be getting a car in april but until then would be reliant on taxis and buses this is the place we're interested in: Apartment in Javea - To Let €450 monthly - REF:AVR 3084 - Alta Villas
> 
> we think it covers everything we need internet phone air con etc for not a crazy price but will it be worth the hassle of not being in the city centre?
> 
> any advice much appreciated cheers


the public transport to Jesus Pobre is pretty much non-existent - you'd be pretty much stuck there


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Vcgj527 said:


> xabiachic- as per your earlier post i have started looking for other flats should the short term let be less than ideal as you predict- how practical would it be to move into a flat in jesus pobre? we will be getting a car in april but until then would be reliant on taxis and buses this is the place we're interested in: Apartment in Javea - To Let €450 monthly - REF:AVR 3084 - Alta Villas
> 
> we think it covers everything we need internet phone air con etc for not a crazy price but will it be worth the hassle of not being in the city centre?
> 
> any advice much appreciated cheers


Jesus Pobre is a lovely little hamlet but not practical at all, compared to living in Javea with all amenities close by.

It does, however, have the advantage of being in the middle of Denia and Javea - and both towns have lots to offer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> Jesus Pobre is a lovely little hamlet but not practical at all, compared to living in Javea with all amenities close by.
> 
> It does, however, have the advantage of being in the middle of Denia and Javea - and both towns have lots to offer.


very true 

you do really need a car there - if I could drive & didn't have the girls settled in school here I might have considered living there myself - rents are so much cheaper too!!


----------

